# Comprehensive list of articles on DP/DR



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

Found this while searching through the net, not gone through all of it yet but definately looks quite indepth in grouping together articles on DP/DR.

Anyone studying the subject or just generally after more information from doctors on dp/dr have a look here.

http://www.neurotransmitter.net/depersonalization.html


----------

